# Re-sealing a tank.



## Wendal_spanswick (6 Apr 2015)

I bought a tank with a known leak in the seam. To be on the safe side I want to take it all apart and re-seal it all. It's 10mm optiwhite glass. What I'd like to know is how to de-seal it to start with please? I thought I'd use some fishing wire to break the silicone seal but it just keeps snapping and its 12lb line! Any advice please? Any advice on the whole thing would be helpful from anyone that's done it or something similar.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Apr 2015)

stronger line and use it like a saw.
I don't have anything less than 10lb line in my box. 50lb braid would be good


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Apr 2015)

I managed to snap stainless steel locking wire doing mine, I ended up using a scalpel. 

You'll also need to get some silicone remover if you haven't already.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Apr 2015)

did it snap where you held it with the locking pliers(mole grips) by any chance


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Apr 2015)

Big clown said:


> did it snap where you held it with the locking pliers(mole grips) by any chance


Nope where it went between the panes, the gap got a tad narrow for the wire.


----------



## Wendal_spanswick (7 Apr 2015)

Thanks Big Clown, you obviously catch bigger fish than me! I'll see if I can source some. 

Thanks Ollie, is the silicone remover needed. I've never had any trouble removing bits of silicone before. I thought about stainless steel wire but I was worried about it scratching the ends of the glass, especially as its optiwhite.


----------



## anthonyd (7 Apr 2015)

A scalpel and fishing line always does it for me, i use a spreading clamp as well to keep the joint open while the fishing line cuts through the silicone.


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Apr 2015)

Wendal_spanswick said:


> Thanks Big Clown, you obviously catch bigger fish than me! I'll see if I can source some.
> 
> Thanks Ollie, is the silicone remover needed. I've never had any trouble removing bits of silicone before. I thought about stainless steel wire but I was worried about it scratching the ends of the glass, especially as its optiwhite.


Technically yes, but you can also do it with steel wool.
Before.... 


After


----------



## Wendal_spanswick (7 Apr 2015)

It seems pretty cheap so I'll give some a go. I want to do the best job possible really with the tank. 

Now all I've got to do is get the glass all apart. 

Thanks


----------



## Julian (7 Apr 2015)

I'm thinking some heat might help? Hairdryer?


----------



## ian_m (7 Apr 2015)

Hair dryer wont help. You need to remove as much as possible with a brand new sharp knife or scalpel and wire between the panes. Also clamp so that when separated one doesn't fall on the floor!!!!

Use silicone eater to removed left over silicone and IPA to clean prior to resealing.


----------



## Wendal_spanswick (14 Apr 2015)

ian_m said:


> Hair dryer wont help. You need to remove as much as possible with a brand new sharp knife or scalpel and wire between the panes. Also clamp so that when separated one doesn't fall on the floor!!!!
> 
> Use silicone eater to removed left over silicone and IPA to clean prior to resealing.



IPA?


----------



## ian_m (14 Apr 2015)

Wendal_spanswick said:


> IPA?


Isopropyl Alcohol. Ebay for about 1litre in spray bottle.

Great for removing ink, oil etc around the house as well.


----------

